# Fire Doors - Can you help me out?



## LGreene (Feb 17, 2010)

A while back, a few of you agreed to take a survey about fire doors and promised to ask all your code-pals to take it too.  

I finally finished creating the survey, which you can access via the link below. This information is extremely helpful to my industry (doors & hardware), and I'd really appreciate your input. It should only take you 5-10 minutes, maybe 12 if you have a lot to say.  

I could use some help circulating the link around to get lots of responses, so if you know of other places that code-people congregate online, please post the link there or email it to your colleagues.

Here it is: http://surveys.polldaddy.com/s/CCF6B030751FE8F7/

If you have any feedback on the survey itself, let me know and I can make minor changes without affecting the data.

Thank you!!

- Lori


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Doors - Can you help me out?

I'll cover MI and a fire inspection forum:

http://inspector911.com/codequestions/v ... m.php?f=11


----------



## LGreene (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Fire Doors - Can you help me out?

So far I've received over 50 survey responses - thank you for participating!  If you have any ideas for other places where I can post the survey, please let me know.


----------

